# Interesting, brain scans may ease depression



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIalthough "The findings are highly preliminary..." http://www.boston.com/yourlife/health/ment...ses_depression/


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

quite interesting. sounds like it works somewhat like ect?tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

Anything that can control the electromagnetic or chemical activity in the brain could conceivably help, I should think, whether ECT, brain scan, drugs, et. al.Interesting, Shawn... thanx for posting. Very interesting, indeed.Evie


----------

